
Show HN: NewsBox – newsletter reading and subscribing made easy - kylehigginson
https://getnewsbox.com/
======
dssagar93
I had this idea to build something like this last night ! Good job.

~~~
kylehigginson
Thanks! Give it a download and let me know what you think

